
Modern C++ isn't memory safe, either - ComputerGuru
https://neosmart.net/blog/2018/modern-c-isnt-memory-safe/
======
randomerr
I never thought C/C++ was memory safe because you can still do inline
assembly.

[https://www.cs.uaf.edu/2012/fall/cs301/lecture/10_01_link_wi...](https://www.cs.uaf.edu/2012/fall/cs301/lecture/10_01_link_with_cpp.html)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
When someone says "modern" C++, they aren't talking about inline assembly.
They aren't even talking about raw pointers.

